# Sticky  Dog Health Questions Forum Disclaimer



## Curbside Prophet

*DISCLAIMER*

While every endeavor is made to provide reliable, useful advice on this forum, not every dog is the same and neither food nor medical treatments can be said to apply in every case. 

You should use this forum as a *RESOURCE* to guide your own research and to help you in discussions with your vet - but you absolutely should *NOT* use information here as your sole basis for changing foods or for medicating your dog.

This forum does not in any way substitute for veterinary services and/or expertise.  While we may have a vet who generously participates with us on this forum, it is certain that he/she herself would want you to verify anything/everything you may pick up here with your own vet who knows your dog better than anyone else. 

Likewise, we cannot vouch for ANY of the medical or nutritional advice given here; _*follow any suggestions at your own risk.*_

One purpose of this forum is to encourage you to form an _alliance_ with your vet - forming a team that will be better able to serve your dogs' needs because BOTH of you have some information to work with instead of you as owner just taking everything for granted. 

While the *vast majority *of veterinarians are well-trained and have only the best of intentions, not EVERY vet has graduated in the top 10% of his/her class, and, like all of us, not every vet has a good day every day. Mistakes ARE made - as in every other profession. 

Therefore, better-educated owners make for healthier, longer-lived pets in alliance with their (carefully-selected) well-educated & up-to-date vets.

Please note that the forum owner takes no responsibility for the posts of others - which may or may not contain legitimate information/advice/comments. 

*It is the forum readers' responsibility to check out any information* gleaned from this board before implementing it. We have no way to verify every claim made on this forum. Please bear that in mind, at all times.


----------



## German Shepherd Lover

I see you mentioned there is a Vet on board . Can you devulge his/her name, and also what happened to Dogged? I haven't seen any posts by him/her for ages and it is a shame because she/he had a lot of useful knowledge.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

I don't know of any, thus the words "may have a vet" was used, but we may have one join some day. I miss Dogged too. I'm not sure what happened to her.


----------

